

Inequality In The Robot Future - lasonrisa
http://www.forbes.com/sites/modeledbehavior/2013/05/13/inequality-in-the-robot-future/

======
georgemcbay
"Robots will likely be sentient because the easiest way to get a human
intelligent robot is to take human brain, slice it apart and copy all of the
connections into an electronic format."

What in the actual fuck is this guy talking about?

Anyway, I believe our "robot future" poses huge economic problems we are
currently not ready to deal with, but I don't think robots being economically
marginalized is the primary concern or even in the top 1,000 problems that we
may have to worry about then.

